# Sailing in Spain



## ChrisMcNab (Apr 29, 2012)

My plans were (possibly still are) to retire to Spain and indulge my hobby of sailing (yacht/sailboat not power). In the ‘Sticky’ section is a link entitled “Spanish Taxes and Boat Registration”.

In précis, if you become resident in Spain (which you must do after living there for 183 days) you can no longer skipper a UK registered boat and must re-take all your sailing qualifications. The Spanish qualification is called the _Patron de Yate_ and involves a theoretical and a practical exam which is conducted only in Spanish. It is generally considered that a high level of literacy in the language is required. 

The Patron de Yate for a 9 metre boat with a 30 miles range, for example, requires the learning of a glossary of 600 Spanish sailing terms and the passing of a 200-question multiple-choice written paper.

I’m qualified to Coastal Skipper level (not Yachtmaster) and hold an ICC (International Certificate of Competency). I have chartered in Greece, Turkey, Croatia, the Caribbean and UK waters and must show my qualifications whenever required to by the harbour authorities and have never had a problem. If I could re-take my examinations in English I could (after some serious revision!) pass them again but surely the insistence that the exam is taken in Spanish is grossly unfair to somebody who can sail but is poor at learning a foreign language to the depth required.

Are there any sailors out there who can shed any light on this Catch-22 situation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

ChrisMcNab said:


> My plans were (possibly still are) to retire to Spain and indulge my hobby of sailing (yacht/sailboat not power). In the ‘Sticky’ section is a link entitled “Spanish Taxes and Boat Registration”.
> 
> In précis, if you become resident in Spain (which you must do after living there for 183 days) you can no longer skipper a UK registered boat and must re-take all your sailing qualifications. The Spanish qualification is called the _Patron de Yate_ and involves a theoretical and a practical exam which is conducted only in Spanish. It is generally considered that a high level of literacy in the language is required.
> 
> ...


Lol - given the Catch-22 link, I had to respond. 

Like you, I have various RYA qualifications, but, as you say, if you become resident, then you will have to start again, which is pretty dumb, given that COLREGS and all stuff maritime is pretty much an international standard, used throughout the world.

To be fair, the Spanish have a slightly better take on the exams, as unlike the UK, you can`t just buy a boat and ****** about. Well, you probably can, but you will be in a world of pain if you get caught and stand a good chance of having your vessel confiscated and get a hefty (life changing!) fine.

There are a number of RYA approved schools in Spain and Gibraltar who can run classes for you. I would suggest you go to the RYA website and look for sailing schools - there are many, but I would temper this with some caution, as there have been incidences where some schools have been doing dodgy stuff and cheating/colluding with exams etc - I seem to recall a well known footballer or racing river, along with half the class, was recently involved in acquiring his Yachtmaster without taking the necessary steps, which is a pretty daft thing to do, given how easy it is to get into some life-threatening situations on the seas.

This is a breakdown of the qualifications and the limits imposed by the Government, *IF* you become resident.

The “Titulo” is required for – Sailboats & powerboats up to 6 metres in length with an engine up to 40 hp. Can sail only in areas designated by the Capitan de Maritimo. 

-Patron de Navigacion Basico – Sailboats up to 8 metres in length with an up to 40hp engine. Can sail up to 4 miles from shore

-Patron de Embarcaciones de Recreo (Pleasure boats) – Sailboats up to 12 metres in length. Can sail up to 12 miles from the coast and the Archipelagos of the Balearics and Canaries

-Patron de Yate – Up to 20 metres in length.
Can sail up to 60 miles from the coast

-Capitan de Yate – No limit on length or zone

There a website I came across which might shed some more light on this. Sailing & Boating on the Costa Calida - AngloINFO Costa Cálida (Spain)

Also, the RYA has a page talking about this - Certificate Translations | The ICC and Proof of Competence Abroad | Boating Abroad | Information & Advice | RYA - contact them and see if they can shed further light on this.

Basically, as I see it, if you wish to sail, but not become resident, you are OK. If you become resident, then get them decks swabbed, you scurvy dog as it is back to being a lowly deckhand for thee.

Soz

Yossa - Skipper MacWester Wight MK II - Ketch rigged bilge keeler


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good post Yossa. Having sailed a bit in UK where having passed exams etc is not a requirement I have to admit I had no idea what the regs might be here, other than as it is Spain there is bound to be something different here. Some friends have recently bought a 28ft motor boat (4/6 birth) and plan to dry dock it near here - it is currently moored in Marbella. They are going on a two day course next week but in light of your post me-thinks that they won't be legal. Which of these do you think they will need:

-Patron de Navigacion Basico – Sailboats up to 8 metres in length with an up to 40hp engine. Can sail up to 4 miles from shore

-Patron de Embarcaciones de Recreo (Pleasure boats) – Sailboats up to 12 metres in length. Can sail up to 12 miles from the coast and the Archipelagos of the Balearics and Canaries

or am I missing something??

Ta in advance


----------



## ChrisMcNab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yossa said:


> There a website I came across which might shed some more light on this. Sailing & Boating on the Costa Calida - AngloINFO Costa Cálida (Spain)
> 
> Basically, as I see it, if you wish to sail, but not become resident, you are OK. If you become resident, then get them decks swabbed, you scurvy dog as it is back to being a lowly deckhand for thee.
> 
> ...


First Yossa, many thanks for your help in this but reading the costacalida website information I'm now even more confused:

Paragraph headed 'Foreign boats and Spanish customs':
...can apply for a _permiso aduanero_. With this document, the boat owner can remain in Spain indefinitely.

Next paragraph headed 'Registering a boat or yacht'
Registration (_Matriculación_) under the Spanish flag is required for boats spending over 182 days a year in Spanish waters. 

What's worse it states that an ICC may be recognised by some areas but not by others - I could get the authorities in, say, Malaga to accept it but find if I sail up the coast to Alicante I'm illegal. How on earth do you residents manage with what seems to be anarchy?

I don't mind being a lowly deckhand but I'd like to be a LEGAL lowly deckhand!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

thrax said:


> Good post Yossa. Having sailed a bit in UK where having passed exams etc is not a requirement I have to admit I had no idea what the regs might be here, other than as it is Spain there is bound to be something different here. Some friends have recently bought a 28ft motor boat (4/6 birth) and plan to dry dock it near here - it is currently moored in Marbella. They are going on a two day course next week but in light of your post me-thinks that they won't be legal. Which of these do you think they will need:
> 
> -Patron de Navigacion Basico – Sailboats up to 8 metres in length with an up to 40hp engine. Can sail up to 4 miles from shore
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! My research has been based upon Sailboats, as we all know that powerboats are the work of Satan  I would be surprised to find a powerboat of around 7m under 40Hp, so would imagine that there are a different set of exams for powerboaties. It is the same in the UK, the RYA offers courses for sailing and powerboating, as there are so many differences in how you go about things - not least the performance and handling characteristics of sail vs. power, COLREGS etc.

I would be extremely reticent about buying a boat and doing a two-day course in Spain as I wouldn`t think this is anywhere near enough training to not be a danger to yourself and others once you leave the pontoon and I`m sure that the Spanish authorities would see things similarly. A quick google and I found this Professional Skipper Training & Spanish Boating Qualifications in Tenerife - The minimum qualification requires 14 hours theory, 12 hours practical, 2 hours VHF and if you are a sailor, then lob in an additional/optional 8 hours - if that makes sense. That qualification limits you to a maximum of 5 miles from shore, which sounds like a lot, but isn`t. I personally, like to be around 10 - 12 miles offshore, sometimes further, as there is a certain thrill from skippering a yacht out of sight of land and I prefer to avoid all the numpties blasting about in coastal waters, as well as the working vessels who ply their trade up and down the coasts.

Having lived in a marina near Newcastle for a long time, I witnessed, almost on a daily basis, some incredible acts of stupidity and a few serious accidents by people who bought a boat and simply ******ed off to sea or thrashed about in the Tyne, a very busy working river with incredible currents and largish tidal range (up to 7M at LAT). You need a license for a car, but quite why you don`t have a mandatory requirement for a power or sailing vessel is quite beyond me.

Note to OP, the Clubsail link, shown above, runs courses that enable you to "migrate" your qualifications and experience to the Spanish equivalents. Given it has the word "boat" in it, I would expect it to cost quite a few shekels!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

ChrisMcNab said:


> First Yossa, many thanks for your help in this but reading the costacalida website information I'm now even more confused:
> 
> Paragraph headed 'Foreign boats and Spanish customs':
> ...can apply for a _permiso aduanero_. With this document, the boat owner can remain in Spain indefinitely.
> ...


From what I can understand, and given it is Spanish law, it is quite complex, one of the key issues is sailing territory. If you consistently sail/powerboat within THREE miles of shore, then the ICC is sufficient, regardless of residency status. How that is enforced will vary by region, with some being quite strict and others not giving a hoot. This is Spain, after all. The Spanish sailing federation can be found here --> · Real Federación Española de Vela ·

I think the best thing you can do is contact the RYA in the UK or find a RYA friendly training school in the area of Spain you wish to bob about in and ask them. I would imagine that this is a common request. I`ve not done anything about mine, as I live at around 3,000ft in the mountains and there is surprisingly little sailing to be done here  However, we are considering a move up to near the Bay of Biscay and I will be swapping my mountain gear for my offshore/EPIRB - definitely EPRIB as Biscay (or Mar de Cantrabria as the Spanish call it) can be utterly insane at times.

As for anarchy, yup. You just get used to it.


----------

